# Do husbands like...



## SignOfLife (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey guys, just curious what kind of deep emotions and thought you have for women like me that try to be inolved in my husbands love for sports (on TV)..He gets so involved in talking to me about it all , he tells me every detail of the players lives. I find myself sometimes just knodding and waving, but I also sometimes am really interested and like to go ask him questions..Does this make him feel good, smart, happy?? 

and BTW ROLL TIDE !!.....


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

I for one, question how a guy could be so into sports that he is interested in every detail of the player's lives. I mean, why is this important?

I'm a guy, I'll watch an occasional football game here or there but when I see this level of involvement I really have to wonder if there's something wrong in a person's life that they need to obsess to such a degree over sports figures just because they happen to be very good at hitting a ball around a field or something.


----------



## Observer (Aug 23, 2011)

SignOfLife said:


> Hey guys, just curious what kind of deep emotions and thought you have for women like me that try to be inolved in my husbands love for sports (on TV)..He gets so involved in talking to me about it all , he tells me every detail of the players lives. I find myself sometimes just knodding and waving, but I also sometimes am really interested and like to go ask him questions..Does this make him feel good, smart, happy??
> 
> and BTW ROLL TIDE !!.....


Yeah sure, good, smart, happy...it's awesome when your women is into your passion. I am big into sports as well, know stats, etc. If you seem interested we think that is very cool. If you are into then he gets to watch sports...maybe even with you! You would be consided "a keeper", lol.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Mrs.CuddleBug likes to watch NHL just as much as I do and she also loves the Ultimate Fighting Championships on PPV too. She always reminds me, are we watching UFC on PPV this weekend?

I'd say we are the same about sports.

I couldn't care less about the players lives and Mrs.CuddleBug doesn't talk about that either.

Oh, and she loves the Canadian Football League too.:smthumbup:


----------



## SignOfLife (Aug 13, 2014)

Observer said:


> Yeah sure, good, smart, happy...it's awesome when your women is into your passion. I am big into sports as well, know stats, etc. If you seem interested we think that is very cool. If you are into then he gets to watch sports...maybe even with you! You would be consided "a keeper", lol.


Ok good im a keeper then....


----------



## SignOfLife (Aug 13, 2014)

lenzi said:


> I for one, question how a guy could be so into sports that he is interested in every detail of the player's lives. I mean, why is this important?
> 
> I'm a guy, I'll watch an occasional football game here or there but when I see this level of involvement I really have to wonder if there's something wrong in a person's life that they need to obsess to such a degree over sports figures just because they happen to be very good at hitting a ball around a field or something.


I dont think something is wrong with him..I think that people such as him are just educated about all of it and they are good with numbers and stats. 
Right now he is really in to prepping my son for future Olympics. He also has a son that is a professional in a certain sport, so I think that athletics is just his thing. 
What i have learned was to stop fighting the love he has for it. I always was taking it as he cared more about the games than me. But that was stupid...it was draining, now I just either be interested , or go do my own thing..I look at is as how things could be worse..(he isnt on drugs , he is not out all night, etc..) 

Without asking him personally though I just hope that he appreciates that I listen to him..and if most of you men say you like it and acknowledge it , then that is good for me.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think its great that his interest/hobby is something you can share. I would appreciate that very much. I shot a text to my GF saying "just warning you....I'll be watching the college football playoff games on Thursday afternoon/evening" her response.... "sounds great, I'm looking forward to it!" and she meant it. Luv that


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Having a wife interested in sports is extra frosting on the cake. Nice to have, but I don't feel put-off if it's missing. I certainly don't expect it and wouldn't use it as a factor in choosing a spouse.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Its not weird for guys to be interested in players lives, just fanatical.
and lots of guys are fanatical about sports, so by definition its not weird.

a counter point would be movie fans who know all about actors lives and read all the mags. Fanatical, but not weird.

sounds like you are a keeper tho


----------



## marko (Jul 22, 2013)

I am a man and I do not even watch most sports, the ones I watch are the ones not on tv, like highland games, cycling etc. 

not sure why so many guys live vicariously through the athletes on tv? The city I live in has some of the major sports franchises in north America and I really do not care, been to one hockey game, only because I got free tickets from a vendor. Been to a few football games but not lately. 

Honestly I do not like crowds because I understand the human element too much, I simply do not trust 15-20,000 people that have been drinking not to do stupid things.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> Mrs.CuddleBug likes to watch NHL just as much as I do and she also loves the Ultimate Fighting Championships on PPV too. She always reminds me, are we watching UFC on PPV this weekend?
> 
> I'd say we are the same about sports.
> 
> ...


CB I bet I know what you and Mrs CB favorite position is

55


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

I run a sport in my country. I run rather dictatorially, almost "L'etat, c'est moi" style. I would not expect a lady I was with to share this interest. If she was interested in musical theatre, I would think good for her. However, I would not get involved with who the various people are and I think she would find it odd if I did. 

Indeed, I find the passion of some of our spectators rather odd.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's always great when someone shares your passion, or at least shows sincere interest to the extent of asking questions. Your husband is almost certainly pleased by your interest - just as he'd surely be unhappy if you shut him down every time he talked about sports. Now the question becomes, does he show interest in things about which you're passionate?

Neither of us has any interest in watching any sports we don't play, but it's wonderful when we can share or show interest in any other passions each of us have. We have plenty, and we do.


----------

